# Steam won't lauch my games.



## Eye of Horus (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sure a lot of you guys have had this question asked before, but i cant find the thread which it asks that question so im asking it myself. PLEASE help me! i just got the multiplayer pack which has counter strike: source, Half-Life: Deathmatch, and Day of Defeat: Source, but steam wont play any of them. a little window just pops up and sais "Preparing to launch (which ever of the games)... and then it just goes away. nothing else happens. why and how can i fix it. please help me...i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW...i ask the question, and im answering it too. WOW! well, maybe i will be able to help those who had my problem too. what i did was i went to the game which i wanted to play and hit properties. then when the tab come out, in launch options type this exactly -fullscreen and just press enter and thats it. now, not done yet. also, make sure your internet speed is in the correct one, View, settings downloads. depending on how fast your speed is...click on it. then...your game should work. well, thanks and hopefully i helped someone. :up:


----------



## oisforownage (Oct 31, 2008)

Glad you figured it out mate, Steam can be a real pain in the bum.


----------

